# TRAKKARD, a.k.a tracked Segway



## Mikedee (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi EV gang,

let me introduce one project we are currently working on ... still on the "after-work" level ;-)

I am posting here as we run into some troubles with engines here: We did some partially successful tests, but we are not happy with what we got. 

Anyone here with some track/tank experience to help us with a good engine/regulator choice?

Thanks ahead for any feedback!


----------



## Mikedee (Jun 10, 2013)

forgot to mention: www.trakkard.com


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Mikedee said:


> Anyone here with some track/tank experience to help us with a good engine/regulator choice?


Hi Mik,

Welcome. There have been one or two tracked vehicles here. I can't recall how to find them  One was large and had a blade for snow removal. He replaced the engine with an electric motor and kept the clutch drive for steering IIRC.

I suggest you post up photos and description of your present system and tell us what's wrong. You're likely to get some help 

major

And your link didn't work for me.


----------



## Mikedee (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Major,

thanks for the hints! Will surely post accordingly ... though I look even more for a general related knowledge ...


the link is repaired, thx

Mike


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's the one I was thinking about. Too bad the video is no longer available. Looked like it worked great. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-tracked-vehicle-42565.html

Where are you guys located?


----------

